# CO2 Plants in Dirted Low-Tech Tanks



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all!

I was wondering if anyone else has had success with plants that are commonly thought of as "requiring CO2" in their low tech (non-CO2) dirted tanks, and with which plants.

So far, I've had success with these:

1. HC (with a dry start)
2. Mayaca Fluviatilis


----------



## Hitaiwan666 (Nov 24, 2016)

I failed HC even with co2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi BrynnaCC,

I have grown in a 10 gallon low light, non-CO2 tank the following:

Pogostemon erectus
Limnophila sp 'Wavy' (aka Broadleaf)
Helanthium tenellum (Pygmy Chain Sword - Red)
Barclaya longifolia
Rotala sp 'Bengladesh'
Pogostemon helferi (but it was difficult)

10 gallon, low light (PAR<30), no CO2 (but did add Excel), Safe-t-sorb #7941


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've had decent luck with,

dwarf hairgrass, though by no means did it turn into the same kind of lush carpet you'll get with co2
myrio red, though growth is very slow and much less bushy
rotalla walachii, this grows, but it doesn't look terribly healthy and only the newest growth has any kind of coloring to it
AR something (was bought as scarlet temple), sometimes it does fantastically, other times it withers away, coloration is more of a yellowish/orange than a bright pink

potting soil and or dirt topped with pool filter sand or mason's gravel, no excel, no co2, occasional weekly ferts, moderate light ~1wpg led


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Keep in mind that one of the benefits of using dirt is the naturally available organic carbons. This would help with your carbon needs at least until the dirt is depleted. This would allow you to run lights a little stronger since carbon will be available as long as your dosing nutrients or going a walstad route 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

Hitaiwan666 said:


> I failed HC even with co2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a toughie! I had success with mine in a nano tank grown over five months before filling in, so it can be difficult.


----------

